# lily pipes.. thoughts?



## jlramir5 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey guys, does anybody here run lily pipes? and how do you like them? 

Im piecing together a new ADA 60p setup and I like the aesthetics of lily pipes, just not sure if they are worth the price... 

thoughts?


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

Got 'em. Great flow characteristics, IMO. They pull in water from the surrounding area creating a large volume of flow while keeping the water velocity under control. They also, once again IMO, when placed correctly, eliminate the need for supplemental power heads, etc. I'd not have a tank without them now.


----------



## Circa1285 (Jan 24, 2011)

x2
Have them in my rimless 75 gallon setup and love them. I will admit they are a little expensive (even for the ebay version), but they are still worth the money. Just remember to place a sponge filter for the intake pipe, because even with the small slits made on it shrimp and or snails still get stuck/sucked in threw them (Not a good thing when you have RCS). But once you set your lily pipe(s) up your going to love how they look and what they do for your planted aquarium.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I like pipes as well for an open top setup. The only real downside is cleaning and not breaking them.


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

would lily pipes hang right on a rimmed tank? (sorry for the thread jack)


----------



## jlramir5 (Aug 29, 2011)

nap83 said:


> would lily pipes hang right on a rimmed tank? (sorry for the thread jack)


I actually think most come with suction cups..

But thanks everyone.. I have been looking at Aquatic Magic, Green Leaf, and ADA... The price will be the deciding factor.

I have been working with Christine and May from Aquatic Magic to put together a custom package of glassware for my new 60-P setup... it will include lily pipes, diffuser, glass bubble counter (for aesthetic purposes, just looks cool lol), tubing, and brass check valve.

I'll post pics when my package arrives


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

nap83 said:


> would lily pipes hang right on a rimmed tank? (sorry for the thread jack)


You shouldn't have a problem, but you lose some of the aesthetic appeal with a rimmed tank.


----------



## TLe041 (Mar 20, 2010)

jlramir5 said:


> But thanks everyone.. I have been looking at Aquatic Magic, Green Leaf, and ADA... The price will be the deciding factor.


Also check out Cal Aqua ones. As someone who's used most types including ADA, Do!Aqua, and Aquaticmagic, Cal Aqua's borosilicate glass is the most durable IME. Their price is somewhere between Aquaticmagic and ADA.

The problem with Aquaticmagic and similar eBay pipes is that they use regular glass, which is very prone to breaking. You'll want something that can stand up to regular rigorous cleaning. I've broken a few sets in the past. It's not fun.


----------



## jlramir5 (Aug 29, 2011)

TLe041 said:


> Also check out Cal Aqua ones. As someone who's used most types including ADA, Do!Aqua, and Aquaticmagic, Cal Aqua's borosilicate glass is the most durable IME. Their price is somewhere between Aquaticmagic and ADA.
> 
> The problem with Aquaticmagic and similar eBay pipes is that they use regular glass, which is very prone to breaking. You'll want something that can stand up to regular rigorous cleaning. I've broken a few sets in the past. It's not fun.


Good point.. If Im correct, borosilicate glass is the same stuff they use in laboratories.

Thanks!


----------



## Storms (Sep 12, 2011)

Which size is the right size Cal Aqua for a 60P?


----------



## john borr (Sep 18, 2010)

I have the cal aqua nano pipes. I haven't broken them in two years. I think the intake inhibits the flow of my eheim2211, but I am told this isn't the case. When I clean these pipes I often attach the eheim intake and exhausts and the flow seems to increase(?). The pipe that comes with the Eheim filter(which connects to the spray bar) is an excellent pipe to use as an exhaust pipe all by itself. It has that Z shape that is similar to one of the Amano pipes and it creates a nice flow in the tank.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

The ADA pipes won't break nearly as easily as the cheap crap from Ebay... trust me on this one. The glass is borosilicate and thicker. 

The GLA are also borosilicate and have two suction cups, which is good because the ADA pipes only have one suction cup so it can be difficult to make them sit perfectly, especially if you aren't using an ADA-style stand. 

The GLA outflow and inflow have different designs. I personally don't like them at all, but it's personal preference. 

The way the ADA outflow moves the water has been covered in one or two of Niko's threads and it works perfectly. I can't say the same for GLA outflows. I don't know how they work with the water. Could be better, worse, or the same.


----------

